# Is It Possible To Turn Portable Mono Mini-Speakers To Stereo?



## Boris_yo (Dec 18, 2009)

Lately i have seen small palm-sized portable speakers for sale and learned that they can be "daisy-chained" together for better sound. This however still makes them sound mono with 1 channel. But people are stating that these speakers can recreate stereo and playback in 2 channels (left and right) if connected to 3.5mm stereo to mono channel splitter cable which looks like this:










So i am asking if somebody had personal experience with this and correct me if i wrote something wrongly? I am not sure if stereo in particular gets recreated since somebody mentioned pseudo-stereo but i have not idea what he meant when we talked and *you can see conversation here* (zoom-in if needed)


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If the Source ... Your Computer ??? ... Is playing stereo .. That will work


----------



## Boris_yo (Dec 18, 2009)

Noyb said:


> If the Source ... Your Computer ??? ... Is playing stereo .. That will work


The source is laptop, walkman or smartphone that playback digital music.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If the output connection is a Ring, Tip, Sleeve (3 wire) stereo connector ... and the sound is in stereo (2 channel) ....
The splitter cable will work to split the Stereo source .. Into two mono channels ..
one for the left .. the other for the right channel


----------



## Boris_yo (Dec 18, 2009)

Noyb said:


> If the output connection is a Ring, Tip, Sleeve (3 wire) stereo connector ... and the sound is in stereo (2 channel) ....
> The splitter cable will work to split the Stereo source .. Into two mono channels ..
> one for the left .. the other for the right channel


Ring, Tip, Sleeve? What do you mean? The output is laptop's common headphone output where i connect speaker's 3.5mm jack to. This is the speaker i am talking about.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRS_connector

That looks like a Stereo Speaker ??? ... it has a ring, tip sleeve (stereo) connector.
Splitter will not work .. not needed


----------



## Boris_yo (Dec 18, 2009)

No it is little portable mono speaker of less than a palm size. Splitter has 3.5mm jack as audio input and splits into 3.5mm 2 females which can be connected with 3.5mm speaker's jack audio input.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I really doubt that speaker is Mono.
The splitter you showed will convert the stereo to mono .. for both channels.
It converts the 3 wire stereo .. to (2) 2 wire mono connectors.


----------



## Boris_yo (Dec 18, 2009)

Noyb said:


> I really doubt that speaker is Mono.
> The splitter you showed will convert the stereo to mono .. for both channels.
> It converts the 3 wire stereo .. to (2) 2 wire mono connectors.


Amazon buyers say it is mono.


----------



## jimi (Jun 14, 2000)

the male connector in the initial post is divided into 3 areas, tip, ring, sleeve called a TRS connector. 1 area is common ground, the other 2 are left and right - but those can be the same if the cable is balanced mono, but they do make a unbalanced stereo that looks exactly the same.

read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRS_connector

and there are *no mono speakers* they reproduce the signal sent to them


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Boris_yo said:


> Amazon buyers say it is mono.


Not some of the reviews I read ???????
They will be mono if you plug them into your Splitter.
2 speakers that close to together will sound like mono .. Unless your nose is right against the speaker


----------

